# How's everyone's ET-732 working/holding up?



## jp61 (Mar 24, 2011)

First I want to say, sorry Todd, I didn't know you sold these thermometers.... would've purchased it from you.

I got my ET-732 today...did the boil test twice. Both times the "barbecue probe" was 2° high and the "food probe" showed 212°. At room temp I've seen the barbecue probe show 2° high three times and three times match the food probe exactly, over a period of time and in the same location. Not perfect, but close enough.

This new model digital thermometer has been out for awhile now, so I was wondering how they're holding up for everyone?


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine is holding up just fine so far. I love the new range.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 24, 2011)

Have only used mine a few times. I like it so far and the range is great. Just wish the probes would fit throw my eyelets on my WSM.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 24, 2011)

Holding up Fantastic!

If you do get an error, it's probably because the jacks for the probes are not pushed in far enough.

"Operator Error!"

Todd


----------



## richc (Mar 25, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Holding up Fantastic!
> 
> If you do get an error, it's probably because the jacks for the probes are not pushed in far enough.
> 
> ...


I just got mine from you yesterday and when I was testing it, I was getting errors because the jacks were not pushed in all the way. They feel like they went in all the way, but they weren't. I came here this morning specifically post that info so someone else did't think their unit was defective. Looks like you beat me to it though. 

And thanks for the quick processing and shipping.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 25, 2011)

I had one problem my first use.

My one probe was always reading a constant temp of 98°, I wasn't sure what I was doing wrong, my wife found the problem after reading the directions more closely...here it turns out that the short probe is for the smoke chamber and the whole time I thought it was a rectal probe....go figure..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Works Fine, no probs


----------



## venture (Mar 25, 2011)

I love the range and convenience!

Only problem is beware the belt clip.  First time I bent over, it went south and dumped my receiver, batteries and battery cover all over the garage floor.  Now the alarm function doesn't work, but everything else works fine.  I never use the alarms anyway, so no problem.

I waited a long time to buy this due to the mixed reviews on the old ET 73.  It appears to me they have worked all that out.  This one performs as advertised.

Overall I am very happy, and Todd's customer service is the best.


----------



## tom37 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have only used mine on food once so far. And to SQWIB, NO mine has never read 98 degrees  LOL

It passed the boil test close enough for me. Hopefully I can wrap up the trailer and get back to smoking.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm using mine for the first time as I type. So far I really like it! Glad that I bought this thermometer because I would be lost without it while smoking with a MES40. Now I just have to wait and see how the butts and ribs turn out. Hopefully deliciously.


----------



## duanes (Mar 28, 2011)

I had the same issue with the probes - you have ot push them in firmly or you get a read error.  The bracket for the transmitter does not snap on as tightly as my ET-73 and I knocked it off once.

Overall, it works better and addresses some of the issues with ET-73.  Much longer distance, don't have to take cover off of transmitter to turn on/sync, tells you when reciever is out of range, etc.,.

The probes are a little thicker than the eT-73 so I had to drill holes in side of smoker a little larger.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 28, 2011)

Tom37 said:


> I have only used mine on food once so far. And to SQWIB, NO mine has never read 98 degrees  LOL
> 
> It passed the boil test close enough for me. Hopefully I can wrap up the trailer and get back to smoking.




Yeah I guess I got a little confused when I read "slide probe into butt"

It is a Handy Dandy tool.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not a happy camper here! Used my ET-732 for the third time and found out that the "barbeque probe" took a crap! I'm sure they will replace it but, already.....? Is it a fluke or a sign of things to come?


----------



## fife (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been using mine for 2 weeks now and all is well.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 7, 2011)

Called Maverick this morning... friendly costumer service, in and out under 5 min. with new probe on it's way. I hope this one will last longer.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 7, 2011)

How are you cleaning the probe?


----------



## jp61 (Apr 7, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> How are you cleaning the probe?


I used a soapy sponge making sure not to get any water on the cable or inside the probe, then dried it off with a paper towel.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 11, 2011)

Back in business! Recieved the replacement "barbecue" temp-probe in the mail this morning.

A+ for Maverick's customer service.


----------



## tom37 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yet another test proved what an awesome wireless unit this is. 

I have the transmitter in the trailer,(with metal sides all closed up like when it travels) and the receiver in the far corner of the basement. The old mav only worked part of the time even with the ant mods. 

I had one little fart out of it a little while ago but I hit the resync button and all has been well every since. 

I say its good, since its making it thru 2 layers of roof grade metal siding a steel door and even into the far corner of the basement. :yahoo:


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll be putting mine through a few loops this week... film at eleven. It's all good my friend.


----------



## venture (Apr 20, 2011)

All was good thru the first 6 smokes.  Now it looks like the meat probe went south.  I will test it again tomorrow to be sure it is not operator error.  This is my first Maverick and the first time I've ever had probe that went bad.  I know they are good about this, but that is probably because they know they have a problem.  I will post again with the final result.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2011)

My 732 works great, and it does have much better range than my 73 did, however it does lose signal quite often in my house. My house is small, so you can't get too far away, and where I use it, there is only one 6" thick log wall, but the door in that wall is steel. My remote control for my MES 40 never loses signal, and I usually have them together.

Bear


----------



## gmebey (May 30, 2011)

Got my ET-732, and used it once before the meat probe failed.

I have been using my wife's basic kitchen cooking probe without any problems, even with the wimpy silicone wires. I was looking forward to the rugged probes of the Maverick unit, but only to be let down.

I personally think Maverick missed the quality mark on their probe selection (design), and for this reason I'm returning it, and most likely will never by another Maverick (Redi Temp) product!


----------



## flanntastic (Jun 3, 2011)

i had a meat probe go bad, kept reading LLC or something, i must have got it wet.....they shipped me two new probes for $20, and i have a smile again!


----------



## biaviian (Jun 3, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> My 732 works great, and it does have much better range than my 73 did, however it does lose signal quite often in my house. My house is small, so you can't get too far away, and where I use it, there is only one 6" thick log wall, but the door in that wall is steel. My remote control for my MES 40 never loses signal, and I usually have them together.
> 
> Bear


1 of my 2 732s loses signal often and they site beside each other.  I think this product, while a great item, need a bit more testing before releaseing to the consumers.  I also have issues with two of my probes reading LLL.  I have to take them out, turn it off, and reset the whole deal then it goes away.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2011)

I have to call them today.

Mine works fine, but the third time I used & cleaned my probes, when I was wiping the meat probe wire, the metal casing & the black tube-cover pulled right out of the end of the probe. I was cleaning it exactly like I have been cleaning the two probes from my ET-73 (1 1/2 years--same pair of probes).

I'm sure they'll replace it, and I'll get one of each for backup too.

Bear


----------



## gmebey (Jun 3, 2011)

It appears to me that they need to address the quality issue with the probes.

BTW, I did reach Maverick about the issue and they are replacing the bad probe for free.

However I'm still a bit leary about the product and concerned of a failure in midst a smoke.


----------



## mco (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like the meat probe on my ET732  went south last night, all of sudden it started reading HHH I tried it again today with the same results, I purchased it from a member here, not sure when though,can somebody point me in the right direction to get replaced.


----------



## venture (Jul 3, 2011)

There is definitely a problem with the meat probes.  I have been using wired probes for years.  This one on the 732 only lasted about six smokes.  If they don't get this fixed, they will be off the market.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## upinsmokesj (Jul 25, 2011)

Just received my ET-732 about 1 week ago & I tried to use it this past weekend. This is what I wrote to Maverick:

Hello,

    I recently (within the last 1 1/2 weeks) bought a new ET-732. I am really impressed with it features and some reviews I have read. Yesterday, when I tried to use my unit I could never get it to "sync". I had both probes in the correct inputs. I bought new/fresh batteries (installed them). I turned on the receiver & then (about 3-4 secs later) turned on the transmitter. Unlike some reviews I had seen with video instructions that almost immediately both units started to display "room temp", mine had the --- display & then went to the HHH display. I never saw that satellite icon I am told I should see. This is new out of the box. I read in the Owners Instructions that came with my new unit that the HHH was a sign that the probe was bad. Well, both the meat & BBQ probes read HHH. I tried to make the unit work several times. In fact I left both units on with the HHH display for about 15 mins. hoping that it would work. I was a little worried when I first opened the box the way the probes were packaged. I was worried because of all that I had read about being careful not to pinch the wires (among other cautions mentioned). I could see flat spots in both probe wires.

   I really want to use this product. Is there a way I can get a new meat probe & a new BBQ temp probe? I really hope that Maverick can help me. Thank you for your time.

   I really like what I have read about the ET-732 and want to keep it & use it. So I guess I'll have to see what Maverick replies with. Again as I stated to Maverick, I was a little concerned about the probe wires when I opened the box. The flat spots in both probe wires.


----------



## socalbbq (Jul 25, 2011)

I have had mine about 2 months and it works great, love the wireless feature.  It can be a little tricky to sync at times but once it has the signal it works well..


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2011)

I have trouble turning my 732 receiver unit on, no matter how hard I push the button.

This last time I tapped it on the counter & then pushed it-----came right on---Must be something loose????

Bear


----------



## flanntastic (Jul 25, 2011)

i had to replace the probes after 3 smokes, bought two new probes, i doubt i will get 4-5 smokes from them, any moisture screws them up


----------



## sqwib (Jul 26, 2011)

No problems yet for me.

For syncing issues, I have found powering off then on and holding the sync button for at least 5 seconds works.


----------



## navyjeremy (Jul 26, 2011)

The one time that I have used it it worked well.  Came in the other day along with the AMNS and smoked some cheese with it.  Have not done the boil test yet, guess that I should hit that up in the morning when I wake up, but for tonight it is Sailor Jerry, Coke and Lime.  No pics of the cheese as it was all destroyed by the kids.


----------



## upinsmokesj (Jul 26, 2011)

No reply from Maverick from the EMail I sent. However, today the ET-732 works just fine. I took the good advise of installing fresh batteries. Turned on the receiver. Then the transmitter (probes were already plugged in) & baDaBoom, the unit sync'd & diplayed both meat & bbq temp (the room temp actually). So, so far so good. I want to thank the many kind folks who offered such good direction & help.

Quote:


UpInSmokeSJ said:


> Just received my ET-732 about 1 week ago & I tried to use it this past weekend. This is what I wrote to Maverick:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

YEEEE HA!

Those cheap Chinese batteries

Todd


----------



## tromaron (Jul 26, 2011)

Overall I've loved mine.  Did have the BBQ probe take a crap after about 4 weeks.  Started bouncing between LLL, 60º, & 250º.  Called customer service and they said to send it in & they'd replace it.  Just haven't gotten around to sending it in yet.  One odd thing is that with new batteries it still loses signal fairly regularly around 60' away in my fairly open floor plan house.  Not a big deal but I could do without the lost signal beeping when I'm trying to get a few hours sleep on overnight smokes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2011)

TromaRon said:


> Overall I've loved mine.  Did have the BBQ probe take a crap after about 4 weeks.  Started bouncing between LLL, 60º, & 250º.  Called customer service and they said to send it in & they'd replace it.  Just haven't gotten around to sending it in yet.  One odd thing is that with new batteries it still loses signal fairly regularly around 60' away in my fairly open floor plan house.  Not a big deal but I could do without the lost signal beeping when I'm trying to get a few hours sleep on overnight smokes.


Ron,

Did you try just moving it a few feet in one direction or another?

I keep my old ET-73 monitoring my basement meat fridge 24/7.

If I set the receiver on the hutch, in the Dining Room, it loses signal.

If I move it 3 feet away to the Dining Room Table, it never loses signal.

I figure there is something in between the transmitter & receiver at various places that causes that.

I also have to be careful where I put that Darn thing, because Smokey (cat) thinks it's another toy!!!!

Bear


----------



## tromaron (Jul 27, 2011)

Bear - Haven't tried that yet.  I'll give it a shot.  Thanks!


----------



## upinsmokesj (Jul 27, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> YEEEE HA!
> 
> Those cheap Chinese batteries
> 
> Todd


Thanks to you, Todd. You were especially helpful. Being new here, do you sell any other BBQ/Smoke equipment? If so, where can I see your equipment for my future reference?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2011)

UpInSmokeSJ said:


> Thanks to you, Todd. You were especially helpful. Being new here, do you sell any other BBQ/Smoke equipment? If so, where can I see your equipment for my future reference?


Upinsmoke,

Try this link, until Todd gets back to you:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Later,

Bear


----------



## southensmoker (Sep 17, 2011)

Mine is 9 months old and just today I ordered new probes for it.  Whats the warranty on these units?


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 17, 2011)

90 Day Warranty

TJ


----------

